# [Contest][Developers Only]Free Samsung Fascinate to best development idea.



## AdamOutler (Oct 4, 2011)

I received this fascinate from RootzWiki.com at the Big Android BBQ. I don't need it.

This device has UnBrickable Mod applied to it. It can handle any firmware which you apply to the device. It cannot be bricked under any circumstances. You can always resurrect it with software. The device has a cracked screen, but it is fully operational.

So, here's the contest rules:

1. Simply post up what you would do with this device and if you have the best project, you get the device.
2. There are no other rules. Just state what you would develop on this device and its yours.

This contest will end on October 31. This contest is also being run on XDA-Developers.com


----------



## davidjr621 (Jun 6, 2011)

1.I would test my apps on it, that I have developed. 
2. I would also get back into the ROM business and put out the best AOSP ROM I possibly could!
3. I would test anyone's ROMs that need tested (but the dev doesnt have the phone)
4. I would replace the screen 
5. Release more themes for Fascinate ROMs


----------



## mathkid95 (Jul 1, 2011)

I would love to work on this phone!

1. Bring the Matr1x kernel to the phone
2. Make a rom for it
3. Make kernels for other devs
4. Test my apps
5. Test other roms and apps

And much more!!!!


----------



## smokin1337 (Oct 2, 2011)

My first post here...

I would fix it up with a good rom and make sure its all functional and give it to someone less fortunate than myself so can have a custom android device. Of course after tinker with it for a few days to make sure everything works right and they won't get it and it not work.


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

I would prove that US phones do not work on UK networks, then get a stock rom and build up the rom from there, when I'm finished pass it to another dev


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

I would jump into some kernel work as well as help with rom porting. I have experience with the D2G, Kaiser and the u8150 with porting. I would love to get a samsung phone to play with as I currently have none, my only phone atm is my droid 2 global i've been working on. It sucks having your dev phone be your main. Also I wotuld bring the work I do with the kernel to the D2G that is knowledge I did not have previously. It is win win for both devices if I receive one.

Edit: I would also probably try to figure out some mods to do with it to make use of the unbrickable mod. I mean if the phone has it I may as well try to do some crazy shit with it. Course that doesnt mean purposefully try to brick it lol


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

AndyFox2011 said:


> I would prove that US phones do not work on UK networks, then get a stock rom and build up the rom from there, when I'm finished pass it to another dev


They do if it the radio has the proper radio frequency. Hence why my Droid 2 Global's radio comes with a Vodaphone SIM


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"aceoyame said:


> They do if it the radio has the proper radio frequency. Hence why my Droid 2 Global's radio comes with a Vodaphone SIM


Hmmm might import my next phone from the USA


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

AndyFox2011 said:


> Hmmm might import my next phone from the USA


Yeah, lots of people use US phones in the UK and elsewhere. It also works vice versa. Just make sure it has the frequencies your network uses and you will be good to go. Might need to edit some settings in the radio if its CDMA but other than that, there won't be any issues. To do those radio edits use QPST or cdma workshop


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"aceoyame said:


> Yeah, lots of people use US phones in the UK and elsewhere. It also works vice versa. Just make sure it has the frequencies your network uses and you will be good to go. Might need to edit some settings in the radio if its CDMA but other than that, there won't be any issues. To do those radio edits use QPST or cdma workshop


Cheers, I'll remember that next time I need a new phone (I think that time is now, but low I have no money! The joys of being a teenager!)


----------



## Bentotbox (Jun 15, 2011)

Currently, I am restrained to Motorola hardware so this device would be used for development and testing of my existing and future applications.

My current project is the N3xGen Theme Manager which is a free app in the Android Market that organizes the themes in the Android Market. Me and my partner hope to soon have free hosting available so those who choose not to use the market can still share their work through our app or even host their themes with us. My partner Billy has done an amazing job building a web front that allows users to simply paste their apps package name into a text field and it pulls all the information from the market then adds it into the app.

You can find the app https://market.android.com/details?id=com.n3xgenapps.theme.manager


----------



## devil_bride (Oct 9, 2011)

What I would do with this phone.. 
1. I would fix the screen
2. I would update it to the latest firmware ( make sure its safe)
3. make a ROM for it
Why I need this phone..
1. For my school
2. So i can keep in contact with friends
3. to keep my job! (they say i need a phone for work calls)
I REALLY NEED THE PHONE & I DONT HAVE THE MONEY!


----------



## AdamOutler (Oct 4, 2011)

These are the finalists. I my picks were based on who could use an UnBrickable Device most. I will have other developers in chat rooms narrow down from the finalists.



simone201;18170678 said:


> This is what i will do, as a dev:
> 1) Build my own u-boot (and try to make it running)
> 2) Update the whole kernel source of SGS/Fascinate to the newest 3.1 (still in RC)
> 3) Build Debian + 3.1 Linux kernel to run natively under our devices (sgs/fascinate)
> ...


[QUOTE;18170678]sixstrngsg
Further the Glitch kernel on that device by:
Eliminating bluetooth echo
Work on keyboard pop-up in low signal areas
Further improve in-call audio tweaks that we have already starte
Further tweak voltages to allow more devices to overclock.
Have it open for whatever wierd stuff people want to try (like booting WP7 or Nexus S Bootloaders)[/QUOTE]

The winner will be announced tonight.

sixstrngsg won the device!


----------

